# Tv Sony pantalla oscura



## Carlos Oreza (Ago 25, 2006)

Tengo una tv Sony Mod. KV-29FA310 chasis BA6 que por una descarga electrica quedo oscura la pantalla, se escucha y se ve, pero muy oscuro con muy poco brillo. Al subirle el brillo con el control de screen aparecen trazos de retorno, ya se le checaron los voltajes y el IK y estan correctos; entramos al modo de servicio y se le hizo el reset y quedo igual. 

Alguien me puede dar un tip sobre esta falla??


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 25, 2006)

Te salen los numeros de los canales?
Has probado de meterle algo por el euroconector scart?

Los sony's en caso de no recibir nada (ejemplo sintonizador roto) no activan la pantalla.


----------



## Carlos Oreza (Ago 25, 2006)

Si se ven los números de los canales y se ve la imagen, lo que pasa es que se ve con muy poco brillo y los controles de brillo y contraste estan bien ajustados. Se ve como si estuviera bajo el control de screen, pero si se trata de subir brillo con el control de sreen aparecen trazos de retorno.


----------

